# MEXICAN Nx TURBO



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

hey whats up!!! i am new here!! but i want to show you my car, please tell me waht do you think!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i love it! the chrome or silver or what ever it is on the engine is really cool. the interior is pretty sweet too. plus, its in mexico, hell, you can do anything with it down there! how fast do you drive... really...?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Way to much silver........And i dont really like the floor mats. other than that looks PIMP


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*i think not too much fast!*



mzanubis said:


> i love it! the chrome or silver or what ever it is on the engine is really cool. the interior is pretty sweet too. plus, its in mexico, hell, you can do anything with it down there! how fast do you drive... really...?


the best i have gotten its 150mph

my best 1/4 time was 13.40 with normal tires and without NOS


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

damn what did you do sandblast every part in the engine bay?! GET SOME COLOR IN THERE!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bling bling. It's at least a very clean setup. Is it an auto? I can't really make out what's with the shifter.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's no way he's driven that thing with all that spray paint still pristine. I bet he's found out by now that it all burns off, LOL. 

150mph?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah 150 in a 4 mile stretch.. Oh and what about a speed limiter? How'd u get around it?


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*yes!*



SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah 150 in a 4 mile stretch.. Oh and what about a speed limiter? How'd u get around it?



I dont know exactly how much distance i need fo get that 150MPH but its a large way!

about the speed limite:
the ECU doesnt has speed limiter neither rev limiter


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

theoretical top speed for the stock sr20 FF trans with no speed limiter is 156-158mph @7200rpm


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*yes!*



OPIUM said:


> theoretical top speed for the stock sr20 FF trans with no speed limiter is 156-158mph @7200rpm


of course that my car can get more speed but i dont want crash, when i got the 150mph! well.... really i didnt like the suspension perform, i have a lower sport suspension than the stock Nx2K, but i didnt like anyway


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd put a lift kit on it


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*lift kit????*



SKD_Tech said:


> I'd put a lift kit on it


i dont think so!! really would you do that?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh yeah lemme tell ya I'm all about coverting Camaros to off roading 4X4's..


It's called fun and sarcasim loosen up a bit man:fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nx GT-R said:


> of course that my car can get more speed but i dont want crash, when i got the 150mph! well.... really i didnt like the suspension perform, i have a lower sport suspension than the stock Nx2K, but i didnt like anyway


 Why not??? The fun doesn't start till 150mph IMO.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> there's no way he's driven that thing with all that spray paint still pristine. I bet he's found out by now that it all burns off, LOL.
> 
> 150mph?


Depends on what paint he's used. 

Not sure of his turbo size, but a boosted NX with what looks like a decent sized T3 (maybe t3/t4) turbo, properly tuned with a few upgrades, would have no problem touching 150. This I do know. A good friend of mine has one. My NA B14 can hit 140 on the right stretch of road, so I don't think his 150 is out of reason.

Car looks good. A lil too much silver for my tastes, but still nice overall. 
I'd pimp it up here.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I assume there's enough power there to top out the trans. The only thing I'd worry about is lifting off the ground. Make sure you have good aerodynamics and enough front-end downforce if you're gonna try that (and don't kill anyone....or get tagged b/c that's a night in prison). I think he said lift kit as sarcasm, lowering you car makes you more stable at high speeds


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice ride bro


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> so I don't think his 150 is out of reason.



It's not... I know this from personal experience. 150mph would come with ease in my old b13 on stock boost (7psi). Of course the speedo doesn't say 150mph, but I knew what speed I was going via what rpm I was at and relayed it to the gear speed calc later. 


suspect in question


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*mmmmmmmm*



OPIUM said:


> Why not??? The fun doesn't start till 150mph IMO.



mmmm it could be but, have you crash???


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*of course!!*



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I assume there's enough power there to top out the trans. The only thing I'd worry about is lifting off the ground. Make sure you have good aerodynamics and enough front-end downforce if you're gonna try that (and don't kill anyone....or get tagged b/c that's a night in prison). I think he said lift kit as sarcasm, lowering you car makes you more stable at high speeds


of course!! lowering a car its better for high speed driving


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> It's not... I know this from personal experience. 150mph would come with ease in my old b13 on stock boost (7psi). Of course the speedo doesn't say 150mph, but I knew what speed I was going via what rpm I was at and relayed it to the gear speed calc later.
> 
> 
> suspect in question



HEY!!! NICE ENGINE!!


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*Check my new page!!*

please check my new page!!

www.nxgtr.tk


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice sleeper (if you happen to miss the fmic), i don't know what to think about all the silver spray paint tho.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

why the spray paint on everything?


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*why??*



Radioaktiv said:


> why the spray paint on everything?


do you want to know??

answer this first!!

how many Nx has the engine looking like mine ?

be diferent is a way to get more points!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nx GT-R said:


> do you want to know??
> 
> answer this first!!
> 
> ...


I'll give ya that... spray painting everything in the engine bay is original... don't think I've ever seen that done. 

Just stand back and spray until the cans area gone... ::shivers:: I can't imagine doing that.

If you like that's all that counts...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

um...I'm speachless...


----------



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

*hahaha*

hahaha

look this pic! i paint all the turbo system separated, you can see that in other pics too!, for the while, look this one:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i dont care for it...too much silver kinda looks like ass...and 150mph? no comment


----------

